# Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen



## Elmar Elfers (27. April 2018)

Sobald das flache Ostseewasser zwischen sechs und acht Grad misst, zieht es mich an Spots, an denen Seeringelwürmer vorkommen. Denn dann kommen die leckeren Happen aus dem Sand und wirken auf Meerforellen wie ein Magnet. Einer meiner Lieblingsplätze ist der Sønderstrand im Åbenrå-Fjord. Hier fische ich seit über 20 Jahren und gerade bei der Wurmhochzeit sind gute Fänge möglich. 






Parken direkt am Strand

Der gesamte Strand ist interessant. Erst geht es über sandigen Grund, dann folgen später Muschelbänke und Seegrasfelder. Jetzt im späten Frühjahr widme ich mich dem hellen Boden. 





Der befischte Bereich ist zwischen 50 und 80 Zentimeter tief und erstreckt sich über den gesamten Strandabschnitt

Natur fängt am besten. So ist meine Erfahrung. Daher lege ich meist einen schnellen Stopp beim DS-Angelsportcentrum in Flensburg ein und ziehe mir 100 Gramm Seeringlern für 6,50 Euro im Köderautomat. Beeilen beim Aufbau muss ich mich nicht. Jeder Stunde Sonnenschein erwärmt das von der Nacht gekühlte Wasser weiter und die ersten Bisse gibt es häufig ab neun oder zehn Uhr. 





Silber auf Wurm

*Kein Schnickschnack*
Meine Montage ist denkbar einfach: 3 bis 3,10 Meter lange Ruten mit 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht, 0,10er oder 0,12er Geflochtene, rund drei Meter 0,28er Fluorocarbon vorgeschaltet, Zwölf-Gramm-Sbiro langsam sinkend, Perle, Gummistopper und Drei- oder Vierfach-Wirbel. Dann folgt das zwischen 2,50 und 3 Meter lange Vorfach aus 0,24er Fluorocarbon, an dem ein großer Einzelhaken sitzt. Ich fische gerne große Modelle mit Widerhaken am Schenkel, da sie die Würmer optimal halten. 





Einfach, aber fängig

 Weiter Wurf, vor der Landung abgestoppt, damit sich das Vorfach streckt, und dann langsam kurbeln. Die Bisse sind meist heftig und der Haken sitzt aufgrund des stetigen Zuges so gut wie immer weit vorne. Natürlich wissen auch andere Meeresbewohner von den schmackhaften Würmern. Dorsch und Plattfisch gehören zu den Beifängen. Manchmal auch frühe Hornhechte. 





Beifang, der noch wachsen muss

*Kunst fängt auch*
Auch wenn echte Würmer super fangen, während der „Seeringelzeit“ kommen auch künstliche Varianten ans Band. Dabei setze ich auf alles, was wurmähnlich aussieht. Beim Fliegenfischen sind es Wooly Bugger in passender Farbe oder Seeringlerimitationen. Sie fische ich mit einer Neun-Fuß-Rute  oder #7. Je nach Windbedingungen. Entweder mit einer passenden WF-Schnur oder einer mit Intermediate-Spitze. Dazu ein Neun-Fuß-Fluorocarbonvorfach 1X mit Pitzenbauerring und 0,24er Tippet. Ebenfalls Fluorocarbon.





Es gibt viele Wurmimitate

Die größte Auswahl bietet jedoch die Gummifraktion. Hier gibt es Ausführungen mit kleinem Schaufel- oder klassischem Twisterschwanz, mal mit Glitter, mal mit Noppen, dick oder dünn. Ich sage immer: Hauptsache länglich und in Braun, Oliv, Rostrot oder Motoroil. Bei der Montage bin ich einfach gestrickt: Kleiner Drilling oder Einzelhaken auf ein 2,50 bis 3 Meter langes 0,24er Fluorocarbonvorfach aufgezogen. Das wird am Mehrfachwirbel angeknotet – fertig. 

*Noch ein paar Worte zum Platz*
In der Zeit vom 16.9. bis 31.1. ist das Fischen am Strand verboten. Ein kleiner Pfeiler steht am mittleren Parkplatz, neben dem Messhäuschen, auf dem eine Verbotsplakette zu finden ist. Weitere Parkplätze befinden sich rechts beim Kraftwerk und links beim Hafen. 





Da der Bereich sehr offen ist, gibt es ein stilles Örtchen vor Ort

 Ich starte hier auch gerne mit dem Pontoon Boat. Nur wenige Paddelschläge entfernt fällt der Grund auf sieben bis vierzehn Meter ab. Hier suche ich dann nach Dorschen.  
Noch ist die Hochzeitsgesellschaft unterwegs – viel Erfolg!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*

Elmar mit einer Blanken - ich werde verrückt! Nicht nur Fisch am Band, sonder auch Sonnenschein und Farbe im Gesicht. Was will man mehr?
Knæk og bræk, Herr Kollege!


----------



## daci7 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*

#6
Sehr schön! Danke für die Infos und schönen Bilder!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*



daci7 schrieb:


> #6
> Sehr schön! Danke für die Infos und schönen Bilder!



Danke und schönes Wochenende#h


----------



## rhinefisher (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*

Sehr schöner Beitrag - danke dafür!
Petri zu dem schönen Fisch..#h


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Beitrag - danke dafür!
> Petri zu dem schönen Fisch..#h



Danke! Stammt vom letzten Sonntag mit viel Sonne und warmem Flachwasser.
Schickes Wochenende#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*

sauber! #6

Bei uns im Südern scheint das schnell erwärmende Wasser die Fische passiv zu halten ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. April 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> sauber! #6
> 
> Bei uns im Südern scheint das schnell erwärmende Wasser die Fische passiv zu halten ...



Danke - dann wünsche ich Dir baldige Aktivitäten im Fischwasser #:


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*

Danke für den informativen Bericht 
Von Fischer für Fischer #h


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. April 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Danke für den informativen Bericht
> Von Fischer für Fischer #h



Gern geschehen|wavey:


----------



## Ostseesilber (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*

Wirklich toll geschriebener Bericht!#6

Dachte mir beim lesen,..... wie aus der Angelzeitschrift


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Wirklich toll geschriebener Bericht!#6
> 
> Dachte mir beim lesen,..... wie aus der Angelzeitschrift



Auch Dir danke#h
Es ist mittlerweile wirklich so, dass ich immer wieder in den "redaktionellen Schreibstil" falle oder bestimmte Formulierungen nutze. Auch bei Mails, WhatsApp, facebook usw...


----------



## sunny (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*

Feiner Bericht #6.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*



sunny schrieb:


> Feiner Bericht #6.



Danke Dir #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Auch Dir danke#h
> Es ist mittlerweile wirklich so, dass ich immer wieder in den "redaktionellen Schreibstil" falle oder bestimmte Formulierungen nutze. Auch bei Mails, WhatsApp, facebook usw...



Keiner ist vollkommen Elmar. 

Und es gibt schlimmeres. 

Ich finde die Schreibweise (Stil) top. Es ist (natürlich) professionell und mit dem lesen gibt es kein Problem. #6
Auch ich danke dir für den anschaulichen Bericht. #6

TL  Rolf #h


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Keiner ist vollkommen Elmar.
> 
> Und es gibt schlimmeres.
> 
> ...



Hör´ auf - vor meiner Frau behaupte ich immer ich sei vollkommen 
Danke und weiterhin viel Erfolg#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hochzeit bei Familie Wurm: Jetzt fangen lange Happen*

Grade erst gelesen......sehr schön #6

aber Du so ganz ohne Fliege |bigeyes


----------

